# John McHugh



## Kenny MacRitchie (Oct 25, 2011)

Trying to get in touch with John McHugh from Liverpool but who was living in GT Yarmouth when i sailed with him in the early 90s, if your out there John get in touch
Kenny MacRitchie (Smoke)


----------

